# Prevail versus Evade fit...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,

For those that have tried both on, do they fit the same; ie., if you were a size large for the Prevail, would that hold true for the Evade helmet as well. I have not seen an Evade helmet in person, so I haven't had a chance to try one on. Thank you!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

yes... I have the same size in both.... large


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

spdntrxi said:


> yes... I have the same size in both.... large


Thank you! Btw, I know what the reviews say, but how is the cooling effect of the Evade versus the Prevail? Much difference? Thx.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I use the prevail when the majority of the ride is uphill.. But I've done plenty of climbing with the evade as well, but most of my riding is in the morning before the temps get above 80... The prevail is a little cooler no doubt


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

spdntrxi said:


> I use the prevail when the majority of the ride is uphill.. But I've done plenty of climbing with the evade as well, but most of my riding is in the morning before the temps get above 80... The prevail is a little cooler no doubt


Thanks spdntrxi. One more question if you don't mind. Any noticeable weight difference between the two? I know the numbers show that the Evade is heavier, but under real world riding condition/situation, do you notice much difference with the Evade vs the Prevail on your head over, lets say, 50+ ride?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Cni2i said:


> Thanks spdntrxi. One more question if you don't mind. Any noticeable weight difference between the two? I know the numbers show that the Evade is heavier, but under real world riding condition/situation, do you notice much difference with the Evade vs the Prevail on your head over, lets say, 50+ ride?


no problem... yes evade weight is noticeable when holding both.. approx 70-80grams. On the head I don't really notice a difference(very slight).. I have a big neck 
My 50+ rides usually include 4-5k+ of climbing.. it's usually my legs that hurt and my pride. I have the WC colored Prevail... I could be perfectly happy with just using the Evade 100% ..but then I have not rode in 80+ degree heat either..


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

spdntrxi said:


> no problem... yes evade weight is noticeable when holding both.. approx 70-80grams. On the head I don't really notice a difference(very slight).. I have a big neck
> My 50+ rides usually include 4-5k+ of climbing.. it's usually my legs that hurt and my pride. I have the WC colored Prevail... I could be perfectly happy with just using the Evade 100% ..but then I have not rode in 80+ degree heat either..


I also use the Prevail. And I almost always use a cycling cap while riding, especially in the summer months in Southern California...often riding in temps in the high 80s and low 90s. No issue with overheating at the top. Have u ridden with a cycling a cycling cap in warmer temps? Just wondering if riding with the Evade without a cap would be similar to riding the Prevail with a cap in terms of heat build up?? 

Thx for the feedbacks! It have this evade on order....


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I try to get out in the morning up here in NorCal.. because right now it's upper 80-90's or more in the summer months... Little too hot for me since I tend to hit the hills and some of them are not too protected in terms of trees. I don't wear a cap at all.. I like me head to be as cool as can be.. besides the prevail gives you the greatest hair do... 

That is a very nice colorway Evade.. that is this years release. mine is mostly white with a boring grey stripe. It's a great helmet... very aero


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I grew up in SF. Still have family there. Usually hit Tam and the surrounding headlands when I am there. I have similar types of rides as you as I usually avg. 1000' per every 10 miles. Maybe we can get together next time I am there. U doing the Levi GF?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I usually do Calaveras throw in felted/sierra rd or Mt Diablo or Redwood/Skyline.. since I am out in the east bay... I suck at hills but like to punish myself. Yes I am doing Levi's...


----------



## wattiez (Dec 17, 2011)

The prevail and evade have a slightly different fit, I'm a medium prevail and a large evade. The difference is just back from the top of your head, slightly lower on the evade. If you rock your prevail on 1-3 position you may be ok.


----------

